# Private MBBS Or Govt BDS?



## Taimor (Sep 6, 2013)

*Which is better*


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

It all comes down to your financial condition and, your personal choice.


----------



## Taimor (Sep 6, 2013)

I got admission in mbbs in fumc,deposited the fee.there is no financial problem,but i am a little confused.....what should i choose?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Depends on your personal choice and the goals you have set for yourself in your life.


----------



## Taimor (Sep 6, 2013)

Is there any difference between govt mbbs and private,i mean after mbbs does this really matter from where u got your degree


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Doesn't matter if it's from UHS, but if from others than it does a little.


----------



## Taimor (Sep 6, 2013)

I am worried because fumc degree is not of uhs its fui


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

In which college have you gotten admission in BDS?


----------



## Taimor (Sep 6, 2013)

List wil be displayed on 24th my aggregate is 85.8 so there is a chance of getting in govt bds college


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

Its simple really.
It doesn't matter where you get your degree from because the degree will be the same everywhere and Medical studies are more self-study biased. 

Personally, I would prefer to get into a govt college because its much cheaper,and I'd rather save that money.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

BDS from pakistan is not worth it if you're planning to go abroad right after the initial grad as simple as that, i can provide u further details, if you're interested in knowing, pm me. I'd choose MBBS from pakistan even if its a private uni than going for BDS and not being able to practice outside, until i go to US, clear their NBDE exam then study 3 more years to get bds degree equivalent to their DDS degree, only then you're eligible to practice, prolly the reason I dropped the BDS option from pakistan, gonna be attending FUMC for Mbbs. FUMC is WHO recognized and that makes me eligible for USMLE and further practicing in the States if i manage to pass the exam.


----------



## Taimor (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks,I want to practice in us,came here for mbbs and i am selected in fumc. Anyone from fumc passed usmle?


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

I know none of the seniors so i have no clue who did, but you're eligible to start USMLE from 3rd year on wards while studying in FUMC, since it is WHO recognized. oh and I'm gonna be joining the upcoming MBBS class too, so Hello there classmate


----------



## Taimor (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi When are our classes starting?


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

8th jan i suppose


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd prefer private mbbs over govt. bds. 
But it depends totally on your choice and of course, circumstances.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

FZZR said:


> I'd prefer private mbbs over govt. bds.
> But it depends totally on your choice and of course, circumstances.


Like wise.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

BDS over MBBS


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Umer Yamin said:


> BDS over MBBS


Milan sucks and you do too! PERIOD SON!


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> Milan sucks and you do too! PERIOD SON!


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> Like wise.


Thought over it. No. Govt. BDS over private MBBS. :shifty:


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Nah, I'd never go for BDS from pakistan over MBBS, sorry lad, you need to do more research.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

BDS .... u will soon realize the worth of 50-60 lacs :thumbsup:


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> BDS .... u will soon realize the worth of 50-60 lacs :thumbsup:


Care to enlighten me with your flawless knowledge about BDS vs MBBS, if you plan on going abroad.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> Care to enlighten me with your flawless knowledge about BDS vs MBBS, if you plan on going abroad.


 you think that you have enough knowledge about BDS ... but sorry you even don't know A B C D about that  so don't stuff your head with those things which you don't understand :? my czn got his BDS degree from de'mont and he 's doing very good job... he is a pakistani and lives in pakistan.... 
its not a comparison b/w MBBS and BDS its a comparisn between gov bds n private MBBS... in that case if u dont get a job then you can open your clinic establish it.....  going abroad is not a bad thing.. mostly doctors go abroad ...its not a rare thing that only MR @Taimoor will go @abroad :roll:
rest choice is yours... in this stage where its a big achievemnt to get into a gov medical college you shouldn't waste this opportunity 
all the very best


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Are you plain delusional or just getting off the topic, ranting about something you've no clue of. Yeah I'm pretty sure that i know lot more than you do about BDS from Pakistan, whether its government or private. Talking about private universities, how do you compare AKU, Shifa, with rest of the universities, I'm pretty sure they're amazing college, how ever you tend to be bickering about something you claim to be right, which clearly isn't. I clearly stated above that MBBS > BDS anyday if you want to "Abroad" and you can not imagine the immensity of damn i do not give about your cousin working in pakistan after graduating with a BDS degree. BDS degree from Pakistan is not even accredited by any western countries. Get your facts straight mate, before you come around acting like a pompous prick. I clearly stated my opinions about going "ABROAD" unlike some people that have never gone out. So fill in your gob with something sensible before you come back.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> Are you plain delusional or just getting off the topic, ranting about something you've no clue of. Yeah I'm pretty sure that i know lot more than you do about BDS from Pakistan, whether its government or private. Talking about private universities, how do you compare AKU, Shifa, with rest of the universities, I'm pretty sure they're amazing college, how ever you tend to be bickering about something you claim to be right, which clearly isn't. I clearly stated above that MBBS > BDS anyday if you want to "Abroad" and you can not imagine the immensity of damn i do not give about your cousin working in pakistan after graduating with a BDS degree. BDS degree from Pakistan is not even accredited by any western countries. Get your facts straight mate, before you come around acting like a pompous prick. I clearly stated my opinions about going "ABROAD" unlike some people that have never gone out. So fill in your gob with something sensible before you come back.


 okk calm down :thumbsup:


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

University and medical college doesn't matter,it should be recognized only. Its the only personal hardwork that matters. The more you hardwork more you will excell. 

Sent from my A5Classic using Tapatalk


----------

